# It's a Record Here



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Bismarck hasn't gotten this much snow in December since 1916 (as of midnight) and it's still snowing. Thank goodness I got a blade for my ATV!

Can't complain, we need the moisture in a major way.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

:snow: Bring it on!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i've got a blade for the burb. its getting used alot.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't like it one bit. Great way to welcome me in, and my truck is sitting at a shop they said they'd start on in a couple days. Its been a week tomorrow and it hasn't been started.... So driving in this crap in a stupid fwd car sucks.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Dang global warming


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

tumblebuck said:


> Dang global warming


Global warming doesn't mean the planet only gets hotter you know. It can cause severe winters as well....


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> So driving in this crap in a stupid fwd car sucks.


It could be worse... the car could be RWD.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i know a guy that has an 89 vet and he mounted a box on the cargo rack in the back, its full of scrap iron, rocks, and sand. it still is really hard to even move it once u stop.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

omegax said:


> ImpalaSSpeed96 said:
> 
> 
> > So driving in this crap in a stupid fwd car sucks.
> ...


like a 96 impala!!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> tumblebuck said:
> 
> 
> > Dang global warming
> ...


Exactly, when its hot -> global warming. When its cold -> global warming. When it rains, snows, blows, droughts.... all because of global warming!!!! You guys obviously haven't seen the movie "the day after tomorrow."

Lets all stop breathing and driving cars and then it can be calm and 70 all the time!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

MN goose killa said:


> omegax said:
> 
> 
> > ImpalaSSpeed96 said:
> ...


Smart feller! Yep, I've been there before, its not fun. But at least you don't get torque steer in a RWD!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> tumblebuck said:
> 
> 
> > Dang global warming
> ...


Yep they had mild winters in the 1800's at the tale end of the mini ice age! How could one forget to look at history. I do believe that back then the Thames River would freeze solid as well because of the cold conditions.

I am not saying that the earth is not warmer today than it was a 100 years ago, but we do not have the data or the ablity to plot the future temps and climate change regardless of *what the people getting in line for money to study it tell us!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

The moisture that North Dakota is getting is an answer to prayer. There have been to many dry sloughs and potholes in the central and western part of the state for a long time. Albeit some farmers have had to much (moisture), some would like to see a bit more.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

More snow=more ducks.

Global warming, devised by some money grubbing retards with a following of cool-aid drinking snot noses without a clue. 8)


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> More snow=more ducks.


Dead on.. :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

and more dead snow geese!!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

man yeah ive been saying its been the coldest and the most snow in bismarck since ive been here. I just got back home (wahp) for the holiday and theres twice as much snow here, someone told me its the most since the flood of 97

We finally have enough ice on the lakes to drive on them for christmas but now there's just to much snow....just can't win!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

averyghg said:


> man yeah ive been saying its been the coldest and the most snow in bismarck since ive been here. I just got back home (wahp) for the holiday and theres twice as much snow here, someone told me its the *most since the flood of 97*
> We finally have enough ice on the lakes to drive on them for christmas but now there's just to much snow....just can't win!


There actually wasn't much snow During the flood of 97... :roll:


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> tumblebuck said:
> 
> 
> > Dang global warming
> ...


I can't believe people still believe that crap. Al gore got rich and you bought SUCKE :stirpot: R


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> averyghg said:
> 
> 
> > man yeah ive been saying its been the coldest and the most snow in bismarck since ive been here. I just got back home (wahp) for the holiday and theres twice as much snow here, someone told me its the *most since the flood of 97*
> ...


how would you know? you were like 2!!!!!


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

All I see is dead snow geese everywhere. Getting an ichy trigger finger already...


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Looks like more snow falling in ND today. How deep is it now?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> How deep is it now?


When you break through the crust it's like falling down a well.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah there is a bunch out there. I am in Mandan for about 5 days here and we hunted pheasants yesterday north of Bismarck. Knee deep in most places and walking the tree rows and farm yards it was waist deep in the drifts. We got our limit but we had to work for it!

And of course I left my snowshoes in GF! :******:


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Should be great conditions this spring for waterfowl, especially in the eastern 1/2 of the state where the fall was so wet.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

5-8 inches expected tonight. December wants to end in a bang.

In like a lion, hopefully out like a lamb


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

It's nice to see things back to there old ways again. Finally a good year for the sleds... :beer:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

All I got to say is snow line!


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

> how would you know? you were like 2!!!!!


even at two he was right.... by the time the flood hit most of the snow had melted... and no this isnt as much as then btw... I seem to remember drifts that were too high and deep for even my sled to make it thru and trying to drive around in my lifted 79 chevy pickup at the time wasnt easy either..... had to shovel myself out a few times.... and the last blizzrd that hit that yr was unreal.... you couldnt see the end of the truck hood and that was in town....


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> by the time the flood hit most of the snow had melted..


 :lol:

Thats kinda how it works.. :lol:


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I was 14 and living in East Grand Forks when the flood hit (had to be choppered out) and yes obviously a lot of the snow had melted but we still had 3-4 foot drifts in our yard when the water came, which was on April 19 or 20 i believe - crazy stuff.


----------



## ECassND (Dec 28, 2008)

The sun is out here now. It looks like a tundra out there.

That was something.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

All the guys hypin up the bird huntin better be right cause this sucks!


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Not much snow here in Sask, hopefully you guys get pounded and the spring SOB's just by-pass the Dakota's. :beer:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

anybody with snow totals for the dakotas thus far?


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

They just showed it on the news, i think it was like 46 inches for Bismarck for the year.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm prepping to put my Grand Forks home on stilts......twenty foot stilts.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I was thinking the same thing as everybody else but i heard that even with all the snow we have there is only like 3 or 4 inches of moisture in the snow. Its all been dry and light with not much moisture content. I mean all this snow is going to cause some water this spring but so far its not as bad as we think.


----------

